# Performatrin Ultra



## BowiesMum (Apr 27, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone here feeds Performatrin Ultra? It's the Pet Valu/Bosley's house brand. I'm feeding my ten week old the Grain Free Small Bites All Life Stages formula, it's $44.99 for a 13 lb bag. Ingredients:

Turkey, Turkey Meal, Peas, Potato, Salmon Meal, Duck Meal, Dried Egg Product, Chicken Fat (stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Potato Protein, Dried Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor, Yeast Culture, Whole Sweet Potato, Pumpkin, Whole Cranberries, Whole Blueberries, Lecithin, Salt, Choline Chloride, Dried Kelp, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate, Spinach, Whole Blackberries, Dried Yeast, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Marigold Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium bifidium Fermentation Product, Dried Streptococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Inositol, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Calcium Iodide, Selenium Yeast.

I did the transition from Bowie's old food over one week, seemed ok, no tummy upset. He wasn't interested in it at all though! I've been adding the equivalent wet food to the kibble to make it more enticing, and that seems to be doing the trick. I use about one 13oz can a week. He never quite finishes meals, but is a healthy weight. I've been mulling over trying to find another kibble he's more interested in, or will that just create a picky eater? Any ideas for an equivalent or better food?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Since your pup isn't eating it it's may be best to move on. I've looked at the pet valu food but that price is a bit ridiculous for that food IMO. Is there a reason to feed grain free? If the pup doesn't need grain free why buy it.

Other good/great kibble to try is Annamaet, Fromm, Acana, Farmina, 4Health (Tractor Supply brand), Victor and others as well. I don't feed grain free but I'm feeding Annamaet right now and pick up a 15 lb bag for $27; their grain free version is $37 for a 15 lb bag.

Ultimately the best food is what your dog eats and thrives on. There is a lot of people who feed their dogs mainstream dog foods and the dogs do great on it. My pup did not to well on Orijen even though people rave about it.


----------



## BowiesMum (Apr 27, 2016)

I should have mentioned that was in Canadian dollars, so about $35 USD. I miss the days when things were cheaper in the States, I live about two hours from Bellingham, WA and would shop there often.

I'm not attached to Performatrin. My cat is on their chicken and brown rice recipe and is not enthused by it at all. My store gives out free samples of their products, I think I'm just going to try out food that way. I am leaning toward Acana as it's a somewhat local company for me and sounds like great food.


----------



## Terriermon (Mar 19, 2016)

I've tried this and found it's over-priced and Chase wasn't too thrilled about it. Didn't have nearly the same enthusiasm for it as he does for acana. We have so many sample bags of this stuff they are always trying to push it. Makes good treats.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry, I responded on my tablet and didn't notice you were from Canada. There are a lot of people here from Canada and it seems that dog food is more expensive then here in the States even the Orijen and Acana brands (same company) . There are people who swear by Acana so it could be a great starting point. I bought my pup Wellness (supposed to be good food) when we got her and sh didn't touch it at all which is when I went to Orijen. And to be honest sometimes dogs stop eating the food ... that happened with Farmina with my current dog. When she first had some she loved it, the last bag not so much. Just a FYI, you may want to have a couple different dog foods that you can feed "just in case". I was shocked when Zoey kind of nibbled at the Farmina vs scarfing it down as she normally would do.


----------



## BowiesMum (Apr 27, 2016)

Terriermon said:


> I've tried this and found it's over-priced and Chase wasn't too thrilled about it. Didn't have nearly the same enthusiasm for it as he does for acana. We have so many sample bags of this stuff they are always trying to push it. Makes good treats.


I'll admit I didn't realize it was their house brand, so I definitely got sold to it by the enthusiastic salesperson. I just looked at another store online and Acana Puppy Small Breed is $3 cheaper! I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## BowiesMum (Apr 27, 2016)

Dog Person said:


> Sorry, I responded on my tablet and didn't notice you were from Canada. There are a lot of people here from Canada and it seems that dog food is more expensive then here in the States even the Orijen and Acana brands (same company) . There are people who swear by Acana so it could be a great starting point. I bought my pup Wellness (supposed to be good food) when we got her and sh didn't touch it at all which is when I went to Orijen. And to be honest sometimes dogs stop eating the food ... that happened with Farmina with my current dog. When she first had some she loved it, the last bag not so much. Just a FYI, you may want to have a couple different dog foods that you can feed "just in case". I was shocked when Zoey kind of nibbled at the Farmina vs scarfing it down as she normally would do.


Excellent point about keeping some "just in case" food around. My family dog growing up would do that, just all of a sudden blow off something he'd been eating for a couple months. Totally forgot about that!

Yes most things are more expensive here, our dollar is in the toilet at the moment.


----------

